# raw meat



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Is raw meat ok to feed. I gave them uncooked pork chop n they loved it. I like to feed them goodies. Ne1 know


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

as far as i know any raw red meat is not healthy for Ps, it has something to do with fat
get them on pellets, it will take some time but trust me they will be healthier and will get very nice colors







) also shrimp will boost up colors. keep diet for them aka tilapia,catfish fillet, shrimp, pellets,beef heart(not so often) 
and the will be fine


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

In the wild, they will eat anything meaty, so I don't see anything wrong with occasional feeding of red meats or pork.
The key word is "Occasional."


----------



## Kentucky Hillbillie (Jan 17, 2009)

Red meats can also leave a oily film on the water surface and imo is just more messy than the foods like krill and pellets.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Although I strictly feed my P's shrimp, smelt, catfish, scallops and tilapia. I always wondered why we(responsible P owners) never feed our P's raw meat from chicken, beef, etc.??? After all, in the wild, they very commonly feed on other animals beside other fish....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

robert69 said:


> Although I strictly feed my P's shrimp, smelt, catfish, scallops and tilapia. I always wondered why we(responsible P owners) never feed our P's raw meat from chicken, beef, etc.??? After all, in the wild, they very commonly feed on other animals beside other fish....


You're right... in the wild they eat fish, snakes, birds, turtles, capaburro, etc.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^to add to that a lot of it is decaying old rotten meat from dead carcasses in the water....correct?


----------



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd say all meat fed to piranhas should be raw whether it's fish meat, mamalian meat or finger meat.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Big-Kev said:


> I'd say all meat fed to piranhas should be raw whether it's fish meat, mamalian meat or finger meat.


True.
That's the thing I don't like about "Sally's Krill..." it's cooked to make it a pink color so that it's more appealing for us to buy for our fish.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm still waiting for someone to chime in on why raw meat is not healthy for our P's. Especially since they thrive on it in the wild.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

As I understand it, a fishes' digestion system just isn't capable of handling fatty red mammal meat as a staple diet.

It causes fat deposits to build up in fish and amphibians and eventually causes premature death. Brian Scott wrote a great article on it for Tropical Fish Hobbyist a few years ago.

here is the link: 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=18882


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> As I understand it, a fishes' digestion system just isn't capable of handling fatty red mammal meat as a staple diet.
> 
> It causes fat deposits to build up in fish and amphibians and eventually causes premature death. Brian Scott wrote a great article on it for Tropical Fish Hobbyist a few years ago.
> 
> ...


I agree... "... as a staple diet."

My first piranha tank years ago, I had 6 reds and fed them steak almost exclusively.
They grew nicely and looked great, but didn't live for very long.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Wouldn't pork have a higher likely hood of having worms over other mammalian meat?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Wouldn't pork have a higher likely hood of having worms over other mammalian meat?


Yes, but the piranhas' digestive system can handle that.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

fed my old ps some ground chuck, diet meat almost fat free....you should have seen
the poor guys....thier poop was stinging down to the bottom of the tank.

so the only "red meat" i feed my rhoms is beefheart of chicken liver...eaiser to 
digest for them


----------

